# Cheap Lighting?



## slythy (Sep 1, 2015)

this is what i would go with, its $10 more but i have one of their lights and am very very happy with it.

Finnex stingray


30cm version spreads to about 20 inches

amzdeal 30cm light


might be able to get one of these to work

Ex led 18" model


----------



## Aquarium_Alex (Jul 28, 2014)

slythy said:


> this is what i would go with, its $10 more but i have one of their lights and am very very happy with it.
> 
> Finnex stingray
> 
> ...


Thank you!

I have seen the stingray, but I think that's too expensive for me right now. I probably will be able to find a desk lamp for cheaper. Their clip-on stingray looks good, but I think it wouldn't be powerful enough. Does anyone have any experience with it?

The Beamswork looks intriguing. The Amzdeal looks interesting also but seems cheaper.


----------



## slythy (Sep 1, 2015)

All of those have really good reviews on amazon so it would be interesting to try, and with amazon you can return it within 30 days or so if you arent happy


----------



## fireshadow2000 (Feb 18, 2015)

Search for the modified Fluval Chi post on here. Glympse used a Fluval planted + clip on. I saw one on ebay for $22.


----------



## Aquarium_Alex (Jul 28, 2014)

fireshadow2000 said:


> Search for the modified Fluval Chi post on here. Glympse used a Fluval planted + clip on. I saw one on ebay for $22.


Wow, I haven't found any nearly that cheap. Wouldn't that put me more in the medium light range, or higher?

I'm looking at these three beamswork fixtures:

Amazon.com : BeamsWork 11" Ultra Bright LED Clamp-on Aquarium Light Fixture - Plant 6x3W : Pet Supplies

Amazon.com : BeamsWork 12"-16" Single Bright Power LED Aquarium Light Fixture 200 : Beamworks Led Aquarium Light : Pet Supplies

: Amazon.com: Beamswork EA Series 0.50W 6500K LED Aquarium Light Freshwater Plant (18

Anyone know the differences between them?

Also, based on what I've read it sounds like a stingray clip light will be too low for me. I'm looking for around 40 PAR at substrate.


----------



## Aquarium_Alex (Jul 28, 2014)

Would a 13 watt CFL mounted vertically in a desk lamp, with a "reflector" that is white (not necessarily reflective but the inside of the lamp is white) give me about 40 PAR 12 inches from the substrate?


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

I can tell you from first hand experience that a 13w CFL mounted at 24" is going to grow algae without CO2. I have my 13w CFL at nearly 30" to the substrate and I'm finally seeing less and less algae form on the glass.

Since CFLs are so cheap, I would just start testing it out.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Aquarium_Alex said:


> Amazon.com : BeamsWork 11" Ultra Bright LED Clamp-on Aquarium Light Fixture - Plant 6x3W : Pet Supplies


Small width



Aquarium_Alex said:


> Amazon.com : BeamsWork 12"-16" Single Bright Power LED Aquarium Light Fixture 200 : Beamworks Led Aquarium Light : Pet Supplies


.1W LED.. not my favorite


Aquarium_Alex said:


> : Amazon.com: Beamswork EA Series 0.50W 6500K LED Aquarium Light Freshwater Plant (18


Best of the bunch. efficient .5W LEDs..

Bump:


Aquarium_Alex said:


> Would a 13 watt CFL mounted vertically in a desk lamp, with a "reflector" that is white (not necessarily reflective but the inside of the lamp is white) give me about 40 PAR 12 inches from the substrate?


more than 40 most likey:









According to this you would be over 100..


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

Par readings are a guideline at best. Many meters measure it differently and that '40 par is medium light' is a guideline too. Trial and error is necessary on every setup. You'll have to change bulbs, distance to substrate, photoperiod and more. I started with 4 of the 23w 6500K CFLs on my tank at 6 hours and I'm now using 3 13w 6500K CFLs at 9 hours. I prefer a longer photo period and I don't dose anything, so I needed to step down substantially. Not to mention overlap from the fixture beside it was shooting my light through the roof. None of these readings account for multiple fixtures.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Check out reply number 21, lots of info on various spiral bulbs, mounted vertically or horizontally, distance from substrate, colour temp etc. 

Helped me a lot with deciding. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...ver-bulbs-lighting-question-2.html#post837592

I went with a desk lamp with adjustable height, and a Phillips LED bulb 9W, 5000K (either that or 3000K were the only ones available), over a five gallon bubble bowl. Approx 12" high from substrate. Plants growing nicely with no algae issues that I can see. 

The other bulb choice for me would have been 13/14W CFL.


----------



## Aquarium_Alex (Jul 28, 2014)

Daisy Mae said:


> Check out reply number 21, lots of info on various spiral bulbs, mounted vertically or horizontally, distance from substrate, colour temp etc.
> 
> Helped me a lot with deciding.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I have seen that but I appreciate the link. 

According to that I should get about 65 PAR at 15 inches, which I think is too much for a non-co2 tank.

But I'm thinking at closer to 20 inches to the substrate it should be more manageable? If not I can always pick up a 9 watt bulb.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Yeah, with the 13W bulb and higher than 15 inches you'll get good spread if you don't mind the spill beyond the tank. Maybe 18-20"? As long as your fixture can go that high? Bonus is that there's room for you to do some work in/on tank without having to swing light away.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

I think a horizontal bulb would give you good spread and you can lower it closer to the tank.


----------



## Aquarium_Alex (Jul 28, 2014)

I ended up going with a 13 watt bulb in a home depot desk lamp. It's about 16 inches to the substrate. I don't think I'll have a problem because the reflectors in the bulb aren't very good. There will be pictures on my journal that I'll post either today or tomorrow.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

Good luck! Have you looked at the shop lights at home depot? How does the reflector in your desk lamp compare to that? The shop lights are basically aluminum domes with ridges in them, they don't seem effective.


----------

